# Perfect Record down the toilet.....



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hi All. Well Radar went pee in his crate this morning fore the very first time...... I'm not sure why and it hasn't happened since. As a matter of fact he went right after going in the Crate that and it was in his Litter box. I am having a bit of a hard time trying to figure out why he did it. I don't think it was any type of regression because he went right after that in the litter box. My Wife and I had him out of the car yesterday and he got some little sticks and leaves and other items on him and we put him back into the Crate and then in the car and we went home. I wonder if it was because the Crate got a little dirty inside so he saw it as his litter area since it had the scent of outdoors in it. I don't know perhaps I'm just grasping at straws I just wanted to find a reasonable excuse. He did have a large amount of water last night before going to bed at about 1 a.m. My Wife and I were at a movie and we got home late. He didn't get into bed until almost 2 a.m. but he went pee at about 10:45 this morning or that's the best I can guess. I actually don't know when he went inside there but it was pretty soaked at 10:45. Could it have happened earlier......:suspicious: ? I immediately brought his Crate Pillow down to the laundry room in our building because I want it to be clean for him. I wiped down the Crate with Natures Miracle so it has no scent and I placed a towel in there....he hasn't gone in it since although it's been only an hour. Has anyone had any thought on this. We've only had him for a month and a half (Since May 20th) and I would hate to have this be a major setback in his potty training. I'm gonna keep an eye on him and see if this is a pattern of behaviour. He could have went pee right after I had brushed him....Maybe a little...revenge perhaps....:frusty: Could a little adorable Hav be capable of such an act....:becky: 

Any Thoughts out there on this matter??

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Radar just went pee again in his Crate at 12:10 this afternoon when I had the towel in there. I can't believe he did that. Now I think I may have a problem with regression with him and I may have to start him from the beginning. I thought he was doing so well at the hotel in Pitt. P.A. and when we were on the road and he was holding it. I'm not sure what the cause could be.......Hmmmmm. We'll have to keep an eye on him for a couple of days. Perhaps he becoming a little rebellious or just wants to test us!!

Derek


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Not uncommon! (slight regression or accidents!) Especially if you've changed his schedule up the last few days. I doubt it is rebellion, just probably the fact that his schedule/bedtime, etc was different.

I started leaving Gucci out of her xpen about a month ago and just leave a pee pad in the laundry room for her and she has done okay that way. Most times, she will wait for us to come home and go outside, but better to be safe than sorry.

But you have to go back to square one and retrain and watch them like a hawk once they start having accidents. Sounds like you are doing all the right things by keeping the crate cleaned. Has he had a bath recently? I read that sometimes they get confused on where to go to pee if they smell the urine on themselves? Not sure how true that is, but just a thought.

Good luck!
Kara


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Thanks for the Advice. Yeah He had a late night last night. Went to bed three hours later than he usually does and maybe that was the cause of it. He had never went to bed that late before. We have not bathed him yet because he hasn't been outside really at all except when we took him out when we were on long trips and we needed a pit stop for him. We try and wipe him underneath so he doesn't smell strong. My Wife and I plan on bathing him possibly later today or tomorrow. I think after the playdate today we will bathe him later on tonight.

Derek


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

My pup has gone once in his crate. He normally wakes up between 4:30 and 5:00 am, I let him out to use his potty box, and he goes back in the crate to sleep a little longer. He usually sleeps in his crate in my room, but he slept in his crate in my 13 year old daughter's room one night last week, didn't get up until 8 am and used the potty box immediately. I was a bit puzzled by the fact that he gets me up every morning in the wee hours and didn't wake her up until 8:00, but sure enough when I looked in the crate I found a wet T-shirt (my daughter's that he sleeps with every night) in the back. He must have whined to get out and she didn't wake up (he doesn't bark yet, just whines), and when he couldn't hold it in any more he went in the crate. I scrubbed the crate and used nature's miracle in it. So now the kids don't get the puppy's crate in their rooms at night, because they all sleep too soundly, and there have been no other incidents of him peeing in the crate. I don't expect a repeat, as it was human error, not puppy error, and I've remedied the human situation.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just wanted to say..setbacks/accidents still happen.Just be sure you are getting any scent of urine or poo cleaned up really good.Remember clean to us,is not to them.They have a real heightened sense of smell.Also,just a suggestion,but I never used a crate pad/towel etc.Quincy has a plastic type crate,and to this day,he has nothing in it.That kind of stuff can hide a little pee really easy.Keep persistant......it'll work out!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

All that water and late might have made him go. Watch after the bath...I bet he'll have to go potty right away!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, I second that! Gucci always has to pee right after her bath. When she's still wet in the towel, I also use that time to clip her nails, or trim her rear end fur, she doesn't fight me when she's wet. Then we go out to pee, and then straight to the grooming table for mink oil spray and blow dry!

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine seemed to like to pee on a towel if I had it in front of the door, as a mat, so maybe he is thinking it is ok. If he continues to have accidents on a regular basis, I would just take a urine sample to the vet. I dont even bring mine in for a visit anymore, I just bring a sample & they check it. My guys (especially Lily ) have had bad bladder problems, so if it continues I would not write it off as a setback until you have the urine checked;.
At one point Lily had a STAPH infection in her bladder & was on about 3 weeks of antibiotics. 
Laurie


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well Radar was pretty good today. No More accidents in the Crate which is good. I do think that it was the late schedule because I don't actually know when he went and its the only time he has done that and the night before there were all those circumstances including the late bedtime, the excess water before that. Every other time he has not had those things he hs been perfect. I'm gonna narrow it down to that until it happens again.

Derek


----------

